# Schwinn



## marius.suiram (Sep 5, 2017)

Interested about the age of the bike and the model.
Of course will be nice to  have an evaluation, too.
thanks, Marius


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 5, 2017)

1941.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

With that guard I'd be thinking 1940 Standard Autocycle with wrong seat and rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 6, 2017)

41


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 41
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wouldn't '41 have big feather guard?


----------



## spoker (Sep 6, 2017)

nope


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2017)

Based on the painted flat Lobdell's, Fenderlight cover, truss rods and fender braces, I'm going with a 42 issue even though the serial number would suggest 41.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2017)

maybe the big deluxe guard was for the Canti frame only
Here's Mike Goodrich Streamliner


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> maybe the big deluxe guard was for the Canti frame only
> Here's Mike Goodrich Streamliner
> View attachment 672209




Nope... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 6, 2017)

Just lower model is all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Based on the painted flat Lobdell's, Fenderlight cover, truss rods and fender braces, I'm going with a 42 issue even though the serial number would suggest 41.




Ding ding ding - we have a winner!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

...and this is how we learn! V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 6, 2017)

Schwinn-built B.F. Goodrich bikes always seemed to have a bit of last year's model/parts than other Schwinn-built bikes.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 6, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Schwinn-built B.F. Goodrich bikes always seemed to have a bit of last year's model/parts than other Schwinn-built bikes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk



Got that right... notice Schwinn script on chain guard and not kooky Goodrich bullseye.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks guys.
and how much does it worth?


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 6, 2017)

Painted fender braces,truss rods,are the hubs black outs? Looks like a defense model.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Got that right... notice Schwinn script on chain guard and not kooky Goodrich bullseye.



So what doesn't belong on the bike, the head badge or the chain guard?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> thanks guys.
> and how much does it worth?



So what do YOU think it's worth? You've been on here a while and seen a bunch of bikes sold. You looking to flip or keep?


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 6, 2017)

I was thinking somewhere around 500.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 6, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> So what doesn't belong on the bike, the head badge or the chain guard?



Goodrich bikes didnt have diamond painted on seat tube just have the Schwinn round script.  Headbadge goes with frame. Chainguard probably just surpluss at factory. Production slowing down towards wartime. Like Keith said using what was on hand.


----------

